# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الأدلة تفنّد ادعاءات عدم جواز التوسل وزيارة العتبات المقدسة

## نور الشمس

*الأدلة تفنّد ادعاءات عدم جواز التوسل وزيارة العتبات المقدسة*
===========================================

• لم يصدر التحريم من الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ولا من تلاميذه 
• في سنن الدارمي.. عائشة أمرت بالتوسل بالنبي بعد موته للاستسقاء 
• التحريم رأي شاذ وليس حكماً عاماً ملزماً للمسلمين بشتى المذاهب 
يسعى البعض جاهداً لإشاعة عدم جواز التوسل لله تعالى بأوليائه الصالحين وحرمة التبرك بزيارة العتبات المقدسة، ومن ذلك ما يروجه البعض من أن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل حرم التوسل وزيارة العتبات، إلا أن الواقع يثبت العكس وهي حقيقة قد يجهلها الكثير من المسلمين. فالإمام أحمد بن حنبل لم يحرم التوسل ولا الاستغاثة ولا زيارة العتبات المقدسة، بل أن بن تيمية ومحمد بن عبد الوهاب هما من حرما ذلك، ولم يصدر التحريم من الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ولم يقل ذلك لا هو ولا أقرب تلاميذه المعروفين من طلاب الإمام بكتاب «مسند الإمام أحمد بن حنبل»، وخير شاهد على ذلك ما اعترف به الألباني في كتاب التوسل حيث قال: فأجاز الإمام أحمد بن حنبل التوسل بالرسول وحده فقط، وأجاز غيره كالإمام الشوكاني التوسل به وبغيره من الأنبياء والصالحين، وقال أيضا بن تيمية في كتاب «الفتاوى الكبرى» أن أحمد بن حنبل قال في كتابه للمروزي أنه يتوسل بالنبي في دعائه. 
وهذه أدلة من المذاهب الأربعة التي تجيز التوسل وزيارة الأضرحة الشريفة ولم يكن من يحرم ذلك من صدر الإسلام إلى يومنا هذا، ولكن المشكلة هي أن أحد المذاهب المتشددة لرأيها والمتعصبة لفكرها هي وحدها من حرمت ذلك على باقي المسلمين بعد أن حرمته على نفسها وهي الوحيدة التي تمنع المسلمين من الزيارة والتوسل ويشتمونهم ويكفرونهم ويخرجونهم من الملة، متناسين وصف العالم السني حينما قال إن من يحرم ذلك يكون اشد من اليهود، ومتناسين أيضا رأي جميع علماء المسلمين في جواز التوسل وزيارة العتبات المقدسة، ولقد قال الدارمي في سننه في باب «ما أكرم الله نبيه بعد موته»، ذكر فيه قحط أهل المدينة قحطا شديدا فشكوا إلى عائشة فقالت: أنظروا قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، فاجعلوا منه كوى (نافذة) إلى السماء حتى لا يكون بينه وبين السماء سقف، فقال: ففعلوا فمطرنا مطرا حتى نبت العشب وسمنت الإبل حتى تفتقت من الشحم فسمي عام الفتق، 
وهذا دليل على التوسل بالنبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه بعد موته بأمر من زوجته عائشة بنت أبي بكر، واستشفع لهم النبي وهو في قبره وأنزل الله المطر كرامة للنبي حتى أغناهم، فكل هذه الأدلة وأكثر وهي موجودة في كتب أهل السنة والجماعة تدل على أن زيارة النبي وأهل البيت عليهم الصلاة والسلام ليس عملاً خاصاً بالشيعة بل له أصل معروف لدى أهل السنة وهو معمول به وموصى به، والرأي الشاذ الخاص ببعض المذاهب التي تحرم الزيارة لا يعد حكما عاما على جميع المسلمين ولا على أبناء أهل السنة والجماعة.

----------

